# Houston: Reliant



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are anywhere near the Houston area and you have never been to the Reliant Series of Dog Shows, you must go!

There is competition for obedience, agility, conformation, and flyball. There are demos of disc dog and freestyle. Meet the breed for almost every breed, even those not fully recognized by AKC yet. Various seminars throughout the weekend. Health clinics.

One day is part of the Eukanuba dog show series, and you can sit in on the taping of groups for tv.

Best of all is the shopping!! Vendor after vendor after vendor of everything dog related.

AKC has a booth there, and if you have a golden that isn't AKC registered you can bring the dog up there along with vet's statement of spay or neuter, and they will give your dog a PAL number, which would allow it to participate in any AKC events except conformation.

This year's show will be July 15-18.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

OOPS! I posted the wrong dates, I forgot that AKC schedule is a week later this year.

July 22 - 25


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Next week for anyone in the area!!


----------

